# Coffee 'tears' in cup



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

I've noticed that I often get coffee droplets retain on the side of the cup as I drink, what is this attributed to? They tend to 'tear' as well (flow back down into the cup). Almost looks a bit oily.

Sorry for the silly question.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's the coffee oils...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah as was just said, looks like oils. Are you using a metal filter or a stock espresso machine basket by any chance?


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Yeah as was just said, looks like oils. Are you using a metal filter or a stock espresso machine basket by any chance?


Using a bottomless portafilter with the basket that came with it from HappyDonkey for a Gaggia Classic.

I don't know why I've never noticed it as obvioisly as I seem to be noticing it now. It certainly seems especially oily recently but I don't think that's down to bean alone. Is it most likely the basket that's causing the oilier output?


----------



## Warren-G (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm not the most experienced to answer this but while using a bottomless portafilter you are getting no hang up as it going straight to cup

On a standard portafilter On the coffee has more co tact and could be leaving this oily residue behind

I wouldn't say it's a bad thing


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Essential oils I guess? Looks pretty normal


----------

